

PeixeUrbano Keeps Beating Groupon and Holds Leadership of the Brazilian Market - julioduplantis
http://blog.pinggers.com/2011/09/peixeurbano-keeps-the-leadership-of-the-brazilian-market/

======
julioduplantis
This proofs that regardless of how effective the daily deals model can be, it
is still important to know each country's culture in order to successfully
sell deals to its people and be a front runner in that market.

